# Mark's - "Petit Coin de Paradis" (Updated Pics)



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

*"Petit Coin de Paradis"​*"Corner of Heaven"
formally​*"Les Collines Rouges"​*"The Red Hills"​
This is another journal I am starting for a 15 gallon tank I will be setting up over the next few weeks. It will be for my office that I am putting in upstairs. At the moment I am thinking of doing DIY CO2 which I really don't want to do but I do not have the money for a pressurized system at the moment. The specs are below:

Tank - 15 gallon
Filter: Fluval 304
Lighting: Nova Extreme SLR T-5 Fixture, 48 watt
Heater: Stealth in-tank
Substrate: I am going to use mineralized top soil (first time trying this) with Tropic Isle Tahitian Moon Sand as the cap
Hardscape: Red Rocks (you can see a couple of them in the tank pic below)
Dosing: I will be dosing 2.5ml of excel daily and nothing else since I am using mineralized soil.
Flora: I know for sure HC but beyond that I don't know.
Fauna: I am thinking of Threadfin rainbows and otos but may change my mind

Here is a pic of the tank..









I just started tonight the process of mineralizing my top soil, so here is a pic..

Top soil that I got from a local landscape shop. It is really nice topsoil and he said there are no additives. Was able to get it for free!









It is mineralizing! I only used 1 bucket and I think I will have more then I need.









Will be getting a mineralized kit from Torpedobarb next week since it is hard to find the clay, dolmite and potash around here.

I will also be building a stand for it and will keep you updated on the progress with that.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for documenting the mineralizing process. It's nice to see a 15 long used for fresh water. They are nice tanks.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx! This 15 gallon was actually my first planted tank I owned and then went to a 55 gallon and put this into storage. I thought it was a good time to get it out and start it up again plus I have been wanting to try this mineralized soil for quite some time. This is going to be fun!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just so you know, for red hills it would be collines rouges (pronounced the same way though), to make it plural, or, les collines rouges for "the red hills". Or you could do "les mantagnes rouges" for "the red mountains" (pronounced mon-tan-ya) which might sound better to you. IDK, I just wanted an excuse to use my French :tongue:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> Just so you know, for red hills it would be collines rouges (pronounced the same way though), to make it plural, or, les collines rouges for "the red hills". Or you could do "les mantagnes rouges" for "the red mountains" (pronounced mon-tan-ya) which might sound better to you. IDK, I just wanted an excuse to use my French :tongue:


Thx for the info. I thought about using the word mountain but thought hills would be better suited since the rocks are more rounded. I will make the changes. I just love naming my tanks in french. It sounds so elouquent. Thx!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I may have been alittle to impatient but it was a beautiful sunny, warm day here in Ohio so I drained the tub and laid out the mud to dry. Round #1


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well....I ended up purchasing a new Nova Extreme SLR T-5 fixture from Dr. Fosters & Smith for this tank. It was on sale plus I had a gift certificate. Here is the link.. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770 I ordered the 24" - 48watt freshwater light. I also bought my black moon sand. I am still in the process of mineralizing my soil. I haven't had any time to do anything on the stand, but it will be a couple weeks before I do anything on that. I will keep you posted.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well a small update. I received my stuff today from Fosters and Smith. I can't wait to get this thing going but still waiting on the mineralized soil process but it will be worth the wait. I am starting on the 4th round of soaking and then drying. Below is a pic of the soil today. It has been in my garage all week because it has been storming here everyday this week. Today was the first day it didn't and had a real nice breeze and not much humidity so it dried much faster. I hope to have a finished product by next week.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know why, but I am fascinating looking at this mud. Very pretty. Did your wife think you were crazy?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> I don't know why, but I am fascinating looking at this mud. Very pretty. Did your wife think you were crazy?


Everyone thinks I am crazy! they are like "Why are you spreading out mud?" or "Why do we have mud in our garage?" I just keep telling them, you will see what this mud is going to do. (I hope I don't disappoint or then I will be crazy!)


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am finally done with the minerializing of my topsoil. What a thrill to see the results! To complete the steps of the process below are some pics to the final product.

After doing the drying process 5 times (I think I could have stopped after 3 times, but being a newbie at it, I was looking for the soil to do something it wasn't going to do.) I started the sifting process. I took my wheelbarrow and put a piece of plastic in it and then I have a piece screening material that they use in gravel pits to screen rocks and put that on top of it. I purchased a piece of wire mesh material at my local lumber store and put the across the top of the screen. Then I poured some of the dirt on it and started crushing it thru.

Soil after the last drying process...









The start of the screening process..









The product after that screening...









Then I also had purchased a piece of window screen and I now placed that on top of those screens and repeated the process..









The final product.....Mineralized Soil!!!..









Closer look, it is like a powder...









Now I just have to fine time to start up this tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow that's awesome stuff!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

And the best thing about it, is that it was free! A local landscaper here in my town has this awesome topsoil that he allowed me to get (3) 5 gallon buckets full and here is a pic after I screened the topsoil for another batch of minerialized soil tonight. It almost looks good enough to use now without going thru the process.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like aquasoil


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I have to give a big thanks to Torpedobarb for all his help thru this first time process of mineralizing. He was a big help and has also provided the nutrient kit and clay I will use for the rest of the process.

Thanks Torpedobarb! roud:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice sequence of shots showing that process.

This picture gives the impression that you were on an archeological dig...










Did you find any gold trinkets in there?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice sequence of shots showing that process.
> 
> This picture gives the impression that you were on an archeological dig...
> 
> ...


I wish I would have found something of value in there to support my hobby. But, I did find this..







which will be of great value to my plants!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

subscribed. If only I had the patience.


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah this should be really good


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I loves my mineralized tank! Guess where the soil came from? Torpedobarb! lol I live in an apartment and have NO patience, but even buying it and having it shipped from him was way cheaper than any commercial substrate, and so much nicer. I still haven't dosed many months later and algae is a very minimal thing even with my too-high lighting. I think you'll be pleased!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I got my minerialized soil into the tank and it is up and running. Here are a few pics durning setup

Got my moon sand around the edges...









and then my soil....









and then topped off and filled up....









I planted some plants tonight but didn't take any pics yet of that. Will get some pics up over the weekend. I am still waiting on some plants to come in yet so i will post when I get it fully planted


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

dewalltheway said:


> and then my soil....


...and then baked at 375 °F for 50 minutes.

Your planted aquarium project keeps reminding me of other things. :red_mouth


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> ...and then baked at 375 °F for 50 minutes.
> 
> Your planted aquarium project keeps reminding me of other things. :red_mouth


Haaahaha, It's true.

Mmmn, now I want to make brownies.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i like that nozzle on the outlet. looks great!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Those red rocks are going to stand out nicely in your tank. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The tank is not ready for an updated pic just yet. I do have some plants planted, but not finished yet. Been working on it as I get time. I still need to build a stand for it and it is just sitting on my old 55 gal stand. I may snap a pic this weekend to post. Thx for all the encouraging comments.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

good job on this tank work


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Hey, I just read your thread about getting new fish - sounds like this tank is up and running. Any updates/pics?

Bill


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to Mars!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

This tank has been up and down and still fighting a war with some algae, but I went down on Christmas morning and the sun was coming in the window at the right angle and I was able to snap a few pics of it.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great man! Can't wait to see a lighted tank shot, those rocks are going to be a nice contrast with all the green.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's pretty cool--looks like the sun shining through from between mountaintops.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

MrJG...I will try and post some lighted tank shots this week

Thx hydrophyte....what is really neat about this is that this tank sits in my basement and the sun was shining in thru a casement window right into this tank hitting those rocks just right. I was glad I went down when I did to see it and get those shots.

I also have 12 new Threadfin Rainbows in this tank. Before I even started to set this tank up, those are the fish I wanted for this tank and I love them!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang! Great shots! The grass looks fantastic, and the stems look great.
The MTS seems to be working pretty good


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

As promised, here is a tank shot with lights on.


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice one! post some angles pls


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are some more shots of the tank tonight before I did my trim.


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

how di i miss the up dated pictures of this!!! your tank looks more high tech then mine does and i thought i was doing an amazing job with the hole soil thing!!!! im envious of you once again!!! im coming to see these tanks in person!!! didn know u were from ohio dude!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

problemman said:


> how di i miss the up dated pictures of this!!! your tank looks more high tech then mine does and i thought i was doing an amazing job with the hole soil thing!!!! im envious of you once again!!! im coming to see these tanks in person!!! didn know u were from ohio dude!!!


No need to be envious if you saw it right now. I am having a problem with the water being cloudy and I even have Purigen in the filter. It may just need a water change.

Yep...I am an Ohioian! I don't think there are too many people on this forum from Ohio. I know of a few, but I just don't think the planted tank hobby is as big here in Ohio as it is elsewhere. My LFS don't even sell live plants or even have a tank setup with one. If there is anything I can help you with, please let me know and thx for the kind words.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! I can't believe it has been since January that I updated this journal. The tank has been thru alot of problems but I believe has balanced out. I ran into a bout with green water algae for about a month, and after doing about a 3 day blackout and just letting it run it's course, it cleared up finally. Then, my cat knocked my T5 light into the water and so I have been using T8 bulbs but have not seen any bad form that. I am battling some hair algae in my grass but so far I have been keeping that under control. Well enough of the talking, here are some pics...




























Also....if anyone is thinking that the SAE is out of place in this tank....he is! I will be switching him to my 90 gal this week. When I got him he was tiny, so he has been growing out in this tank and he is now ready to move!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice tank man, I like how that carpet really makes it look like a field or something, very nice.
P.S. I also really like the color on those rocks.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Nice tank! Love the carpet!

Planted tanks aren't popular in Ohio? LOL


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

VincentK said:


> Nice tank man, I like how that carpet really makes it look like a field or something, very nice.
> P.S. I also really like the color on those rocks.


Thx! I hope it will look a whole lot better once the HM fills in behind the rocks. It has taken it seems like forever to get the belem to fill in.



angelsword said:


> Nice tank! Love the carpet!
> 
> Planted tanks aren't popular in Ohio? LOL


I am starting to see more people from Ohio on these sites. I hope the planted tanks will become more popular around here. I am just trying to fill the quota for about 3 people! :hihi:


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm originally from Ohio...don't know if I still count though  

I love the tanks lawn- very lush green.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That grass looks like it belongs on a golf course. Top notch!


----------



## Loubard (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice tank! Love the grass! Wich kinda is it exacly? I tried google but it gives me about 15 options on dwarf hair grass. Is it Eleocharis parvula? 

How many wpg does this come to now? Do you dose much in the water colomn to get the grass growing? I have been putting together a hardscape over the last 2 months and I think it will look great with this "grass".


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Can not believe that it has been almost a year since my last update. Where does the time go?? To give a small update, the tank has been on a roller coaster ride with hair algae, green water, neglect...you name it. But I decided to work on this tank and try to get it looking nice again so this is a start of trying to do just that. Some pic updates...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That fissidens is amazing. I don't think I've ever seen a finer example. For a tank you've been fighting, it is looking fantastic.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW this looks very good! Sewing is right! this is a very unique tank. i love it!!

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Agreed. Excellent fissidens. What kind of fish are those?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Mark,

I think this may be my favorite of your tanks. The moss is great and I can't wait to see the foreground filled in. Is that riccia under the net on the left?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> That fissidens is amazing. I don't think I've ever seen a finer example. For a tank you've been fighting, it is looking fantastic.


What she said!


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Agreed. Excellent fissidens. What kind of fish are those?


I can't tell too well from the photo, but they do look like beckord's pencilfish aka nannostomus beckordi (the ones in the foreground in photo 1).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That moss is lovely.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally was able to take a few pics of this tank. Things have grown in well and very pleased with the way it looks.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very green and algae free, love it


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing! Everything looks so healthy and lush. Very well done.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic, great work


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a beautiful tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I noticed I never replied to some post from my ealier post this year and my apologizes...so here are my comments



sewingalot said:


> That fissidens is amazing. I don't think I've ever seen a finer example. For a tank you've been fighting, it is looking fantastic.


Thank you Sara! The fissidens seem very happy and grow great in this tank.



chad320 said:


> Agreed. Excellent fissidens. What kind of fish are those?


I have a school of Threadfin Rainbows



Jeff5614 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> I think this may be my favorite of your tanks. The moss is great and I can't wait to see the foreground filled in. Is that riccia under the net on the left?


Jeff...Thanks. This tank is just a fun tank to have. The moss under the net is Christmas moss and that stuff grows fast in this tank but works great in that corner.



FlyingGiraffes said:


> I can't tell too well from the photo, but they do look like beckord's pencilfish aka nannostomus beckordi (the ones in the foreground in photo 1).


You are correct, I do have 2 pencil fish in there. 



Thank you all for the kind words of encouragment.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here it is again. It's wonderful.



dewalltheway said:


> Finally was able to take a few pics of this tank. Things have grown in well and very pleased with the way it looks.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that is friggen beautiful


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Always nice to see good quality pictures and a patient aquarist that takes good care of his systems. 
mD


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful tank, Mark. Is that E. belem in the foreground?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

nonconductive said:


> that is friggen beautiful


Thank you!



mountaindew said:


> Always nice to see good quality pictures and a patient aquarist that takes good care of his systems.
> mD


Thanks...I really have had to be patient because E. Belem takes awhile to fill in and trying to get the stems, moss & java fern to look just right and get a good pic has been a long time coming. The best thing I did for this tank was I bought a Fluval 104 and it gives a really good flow but not to much but not to little either. The great thing about this tank is that I don't dose anything since it is mineralized soil. I just top off the water and add plenty of CO2. This has been a very low maintaintence tank.



Jeff5614 said:


> Beautiful tank, Mark. Is that E. belem in the foreground?


Thanks Jeff! Yes..that is E Belem.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

woah...that left side moss shelf looks pretty cool...

did you trim it like that or is that how it grew out naturally?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

shrimpnmoss said:


> woah...that left side moss shelf looks pretty cool...
> 
> did you trim it like that or is that how it grew out naturally?


Thanks. I started it out on a rock and put a hair net over it and from there it just grew out on its own.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

is it java moss?...i grew a java moss log once and it looks similar shape...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

shrimpnmoss said:


> is it java moss?...i grew a java moss log once and it looks similar shape...


What I have is Christmas Moss


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very beautiful tank. I love the belem. I just planted e. belem in the foreground of my 90 and hoping it fills in like that. I got sick of trimming all the other foreground plants I have tried and hoping this is a little more manageable.


----------



## jmullenix (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, I nearly applauded when I saw your update just now. I just started, but I really wish I would not have put gravel over my soil. Anyway, well done sir.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Very beautiful tank. I love the belem. I just planted e. belem in the foreground of my 90 and hoping it fills in like that. I got sick of trimming all the other foreground plants I have tried and hoping this is a little more manageable.


Thank you! Just give the belem time. It takes a little while but once it gets going, it looks really nice



jmullenix said:


> Wow, I nearly applauded when I saw your update just now. I just started, but I really wish I would not have put gravel over my soil. Anyway, well done sir.


The moon sand is nice for the belem to spread but a pain to try and hold stems. Also, the sand gets displaced very easily by the filter, that is why I placed a rock with moss on it in that corner so the sand didn't erode away.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely greens! Nicely done.


----------



## HondaV (Nov 16, 2010)

i like that moss on that left corner..lol..that's how i would like my corner to look like.lol


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

HondaV said:


> i like that moss on that left corner..lol..that's how i would like my corner to look like.lol


Easy to do....just get a small rock, a hair net and some moss of your choice (mine is christmas moss). Cover the rock in moss and then take the hair net and put it over the moss. Put it in your tank and let it grow.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tore down the 15 and took everything and moved it over to my rimless 20 gal tank that I had used as my Riparium for a little while. Letting things grow in. The heaters will be coming out this week because I have an inline hydor heater coming and will help the looks of it. I didn't take out the filter tubes cause I didn't want to mess with them.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank, well done


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

wow.. that fissidens is amazing.. mine always looks blah.. whats your secret?!?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2in10 said:


> Gorgeous tank, well done


Thank you!



Jeromeit said:


> wow.. that fissidens is amazing.. mine always looks blah.. whats your secret?!?


Thank you..I really don't have a secret. Mine used to look blah as well but that was under low light so maybe the higher light helps it...don't really know. I just wrap it around the branch, put a couple zip ties to hold it in place and then it just grows bushy like that. It is my favorite moss.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats the rear right stems? Please say its Bacopa Saltzmanii and you would love to share


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

BTW, Awesome tank as always! It looks good everytime you post it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Whats the rear right stems? Please say its Bacopa Saltzmanii and you would love to share


Looks like colorata...

Caton has Saltzmanii for sale in the swap. roud:

Lovely looking tank, dewalltheway. The fissidens is fantastic looking!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

zachary908 said:


> Looks like colorata...
> 
> Caton has Saltzmanii for sale in the swap. roud:
> 
> Lovely looking tank, dewalltheway. The fissidens is fantastic looking!


It is Bacopa Colorata and I am just having a difficult time getting the red to come out of it. Thank you both for the compliment. It is going to look even better when I get those stupid heaters out of there.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It probably just needs some time and a little height. I know your reds come out good, I got some Macrandra off you a few years ago that was super fat and RED!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It has been a long time since I updated this journal so thought after redoing it, it may be a good time. I got a new peice of Manzanita to use, bought a inline Hydor heater to get the intake heater out of there and added some rocks. Now, it is just wait and let it fill in. Here are some pics tonight right after getting it put back together...



















I still need to paint the back all the way up. This tank had been used as a Raparium, so that is why the black doesn't go all the way up.


----------



## NateFank (Jan 2, 2009)

dewalltheway said:


>


What plant is that red thin one on the right?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like Rotala wallichii to me.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Pooky125 said:


> Looks like Rotala wallichii to me.


You are correct
That was the best I ever grew that plant.


----------



## NateFank (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A little update. The fissidens are to a point to be trimmed and the E. Belem needs to be replanted cause it is full of fissidens & christmas moss and just looking real bad, but wanted to snap a few pics before redoing it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is awesome. Those balls of _Fissidens_ are amazing!


----------

